# I crave CABBAGE! What does it mean??



## emnjjsmom

Does anyone know what a cabbage craving could mean??? I started craving cabbage like crazy while I was pregnant with my second daughter...she is 14 months old and that craving hasnt lessened. Prior to my pregnancy with her, I HATED cabbage. Now I feel like I can't get enough. I'll eat it in any shape or form lately as long as it's cabbage.

Could this mean I'm lacking in something???

Also, it's been suggested to me that because I ate so much cabbage during pregnancy, that is why my daughter may have come nearly a month early...anyone know if there is truth to that??


----------



## tboroson

What could it mean? Perhaps it's your body's interpretation of passive aggressive tendencies, attempting to punish your family by gassing them out?


----------



## emnjjsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson* 
What could it mean? Perhaps it's your body's interpretation of passive aggressive tendencies, attempting to punish your family by gassing them out?










lol Actually it doesn't give me flatulence, or I wouldn't eat it near as often hehe

But seriously, I go through a head of cabbage every 3 days if I HOLD BACK from eating as much as I want!


----------



## WeasleyMum

I have NEVER EVER heard of cabbage making a baby come early. I mean, if it *did*, it'd be on that long list of labor-starting devices, like spicy foods, castor oil, etc. Whoever suggested that to you sounds malicious, or at least a bit foolish.

As for why cabbage? Who knows why we crave the things we do? If you need it, eat it. Perhaps it has a high amount of some nutrient or other.


----------



## saratc

Cabbage is very high in vitamins K and C. Maybe you needed extra K and C?

Vitamin K supports bone mineral density and helps with the formation of cartilage and dentine. It also helps with blood clotting. Adults are able to make some K in the gut, but supposedly newborns don't have the proper bacteria yet to be able to make it and must get it from their diet. So it's possible you needed the K to help with the development of your dd and you continue to need it for supplying it in your milk for your dd.


----------



## EricaLeigh

Very, very interesting. I'm also interested in what the cravings mean.


----------



## 425lisamarie

Well, I've been craving a lamb chop so i bought one and ate it







. Not sure it's 'saying' anything, but I have weird craving sometimes. DH always looks at me crooked when i want something he thinks is weird....I think he's worried I could be pregnant









I think cabbage is dee-lish. When I was pregnant I ate it every day with butter.


----------



## momto l&a

Dh and I are loving brussel spouts with butter and lemon juice.

He steams his for 10 minutes and I steam mine for 8 minutes.

We love them so much we bought a 25lb box. We have just a couple more meals left. Think we might by another box.


----------



## anyuka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
Dh and I are loving brussel spouts with butter and lemon juice.

He steams his for 10 minutes and I steam mine for 8 minutes.

We love them so much we bought a 25lb box. We have just a couple more meals left. Think we might by another box.

So funny! Dh and I are on a brussel sprouts kick too!







We just love them so much! We cut them in half and pan fry them with butter, salt and pepper. Browning them gives them such a good sweet flavor! Enjoy!


----------



## gardenmommy

I think it just means you have license to eat as much cabbage as you want, in any way shape or form. I only wish I could get myself to appreciate the taste of cabbage and brussell sprouts...


----------



## EricaLeigh

We ate Corned beef & Cabbage at my Fil's last night, it was yummy! Now I'm craving a Ruben! What does that mean?


----------



## saratc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaLeigh* 
We ate Corned beef & Cabbage at my Fil's last night, it was yummy! Now I'm craving a Ruben! What does that mean?









That means it was good corned beef and you want an encore!


----------



## barose

I could never eat cooked cabbage, but I _love_ raw cabbage slaw and raw sour karut.







I have no idea why I crave cabbage sometimes, but at least I crave something thats good for me for a change.


----------

